# Prostatakrebs > Nach der Behandlung >  Stark Inkontinenz

## Regloh61

Hallo, ich bin komplett neu hier und versuche mal mein erstes Thema was mich total beschäftigt darzulegen. Ich wurde am 10.11.21 Operiert meine komplette Prostata wurde entfernt. Nachdem der Katheter gezogen wurde und ich den Urin nicht halten konnte brach für mich eine Welt zusammen. Das schlimmste war wo man allein auf WC war und sich die Vorlagen anlegen musste es war keine Hose sondern man hatte mir Vorlagen gegeben die ich in meine Unterhose stecken sollte. Es war eine sehr physische Belastung für mich. Im Krankenhaus gab es zwar eine kurze Einweisung zum Thema Beckenbodentraining es wurde kurz was erklärt was man auch weiter ausgeführt hat aber die Person stand Zeittechnisch so unter Druck nach ein paar Minuten war sie schon wieder weg. Was ist jetzt nach der OP das wichtigste wo man drauf achten sollte. Ab diese Woche bin ich in der Reha es stehen viele Therapien auf den  Plan. Wo sollten hier die Schwerpunkte gesetzt werden. Ich bedanke mich schon mal ganz herzlich im Voraus für evtl. Antworten.

----------


## SantaSam

Ging mir ähnlich. 

Nach der OP konnte ich mir nicht annähernd vorstellen jemals wieder "dicht" zu sein. 
In der Tat dauerte es auch eine ganze Weile bis ich mit dem Beckenbodentraining erfolgreich war.

Ich denke der Erfolg wird bei jedem unterschiedlich ausgeprägt sein.

Bei mir dauerte es ca. 2 - 4 Wochen nach der OP bis ich meine tägliche Gassirunde "halbwegs trocken" hinlegen konnte.
Weitere ca. 6 Wochen bis ich es direkt nach der Gassirunde gerade noch zur Toilette schaffte.
Nach ca. 3 Monaten dann steuernd auf die Dichtigkeit einwirken konnte. Allerdings waren "Nießer" od. "Huster" od. auch nur ungünstige Bewegungen (in die Knie gehen) noch unmöglich.

Zwischenzeitlich ist ein Jahr vergangen und bis auf die häufigen Toilettengänge "weils einfach drückt" ist alles "fast" wie früher.

Mein Tip - den ich auch hier im Forum irgendwo gelesen habe - in jedem Fall beim Beckenbodentraining nicht nachlassen, es aber auch nicht übertreiben. Denn wenn Du zu viel Training machst, dann wird es - zumindest bei mir - auch wieder schlechter. 
Ich habe im ersten Jahr 2-3 mal am Tag ca. 10 Minuten traininert. Das hat mir ausgereicht. Sicherlich wird dies aber auch sehr individuell bei jedem sein.

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Regloh61 (hast Du auch einen Namen, mit dem man Dich ansprechen kann?),

eine gute Anleitung zum Blasenschließmuskeltraining findest Du auf der Webseite der Deutschen Krebshilfe:

https://www.krebshilfe.de/informiere...akrebs/#c21254

Wie Santa Claus – äh, SantaSam – schon schrieb: Dranbleiben, nicht übertreiben, Geduld haben!

Ralf

----------


## Jörg Lp

Locker bleiben.
Das wird.
Es wird langsam besser.
Das wird
Ganz sicher

----------


## Regloh61

> Hallo Regloh61 (hast Du auch einen Namen, mit dem man Dich ansprechen kann?),
> 
> eine gute Anleitung zum Blasenschließmuskeltraining findest Du auf der Webseite der Deutschen Krebshilfe:
> 
> https://www.krebshilfe.de/informiere...akrebs/#c21254
> 
> Wie Santa Claus  äh, SantaSam  schon schrieb: Dranbleiben, nicht übertreiben, Geduld haben!
> 
> Ralf



Sorry Rolf  mein Name ist HolgerDanke für deine Antwort und den Link. 

LG Holger

----------


## Regloh61

Danke SantaSam für deine Antwort…

LG Holger

----------


## Michi1

Hast du ein gutes Sanitätshaus in der Nähe. Nachdem ich dort angerufen habe ist eine Mitarbeiterin bei mir vorbeigekommen, mit einer Tasche voll unterschiedlichen Einlagen. Sie hat sie da gelassen und ich konnte in Ruhe aussuchen. Es sind nicht immer die teuersten die Besten. Auch in der AHB würden sie dir weiterhelfen und die richtige Beckenbodengymnastik beibringen.

----------


## Regloh61

Hallo erst einmal ein Danke an alle die mir eine Antwort geschrieben haben. 
Nun bin ich bereit über 2 Wochen in der Reha es wir regelmäßig Kontitraining gemacht. 
Leider gibt es bei mir nicht annähernd ein Positives Ergebnis. Es läuft und läuft und läuft.
wir machen hier scheinbar die Standardübungen das sogenannte Blinzeln das Halten und den Sogenannten 
Fahrstuhl. Gibt es hier ähnliche Erfahrungen und oder gibt es andere Möglichkeiten das ich den Urin halten lernen kann. 
Danke schon mal im Voraus. LG Holger

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Holger,

viele frisch Operierten, sind natürlich nicht mit der allergrößten Geduld ausgestattet und sehen zudem noch Mitbetroffene, die unmittelbar nach der RPE wieder den Harnfluss aufhalten können. Leider trifft das nur für wenige zu. Bei der Operation hat man uns ein sehr wichtiges Organ entnommen, welches zusammen mit dem Ausgangsschließmuskel der Blase bislang den Blasendruck weitestgehend abgefangen hat.
Diese Schleusen muss nun der Schließmuskel bewältigen, der sich unterhalb der Prostata befindet aber vollkommen untrainiert ist und nur dann funktionieren musste, wenn wir ganz dringend auf die Toilette mussten. Ich vergleiche die neue Situation damit, wie ein Kleinkind erst erlernen muss, wie der unkontrollierte Harnfluss unterbunden wird.
Wir sind gegenüber dem Kleinkind zum Glück in der Lage, schneller zu ergründen, wie das Aufhalten des Harnflusses wieder in ein paar Monaten automatisiert werden kann. In der Reha hast Du für dieses Training die Grundlagen erlernt. Dabei wurde Dir auch angeraten, mit zu intensivem Training den unteren Schließmuskel nicht zu überlasten.
Da hilft wirklich nur Geduld und nochmals Geduld.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## WenerR.

Hallo Holger,

ich kann Deine schlimmen Erfahrungen sehr gut nachvollziehen. Schau Dir bitte mein Profil an und Du wirst sehen, daß ich mit Inkontinenz lange Erfahrung habe.

Mein Ratschlag: Die in der AHB gelernten Übungen konsequent und regelmäßig, auch nach der AHB, ausführen. In der Regel sind gute Erfolge zu verzeichnen. Sollte wider erwarten der Erolg nicht eintreten, dann informiere Dich im Internet über Alternativen. Du kannst Dich dann entscheiden, wie Du mit Deiner Inkontinenz weiterleben kannst oder welche operativen Möglichkeiten Du nutzen willst.

Übrigens: Auch mit Inkontinenz kann man ein erfülltes Leben führen: Solltest Du Tipps dazu benötigen, bitte PN.

Kopf Hoch!
Werner

----------


## Michi1

Da es bei mir die Inkontinenz immer stärker wird, eine OP Mitte Dez. wurde ja verschoben, habe ich gestern das erst Mal wieder ein Urinalkondom angelegt. Habe mir wieder welche verschreiben lassen und werde die öfters wieder benutzen wenn ich das Haus verlasse. Da fühlt man sich extrem sicher.

----------


## Michi1

Die nächste Hiobsbotschaft: Mein OP Termin, der ja schon mal verschoben wurde, ist heute wiederum verschoben worden. Jetzt muss ich wieder 3 Monate undicht rumlaufen und mich an die Urinalkondome gewöhnen.

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin Michi,

bist du denn auf die Klinik angewiesen?
Kannst du nicht ausweichen?

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Michi1

Habe bis jetzt alles in dieser Klinik machen lassen. Kann mir nicht vorstellen das es eine andere macht. Muss mich halt unten rum rasieren, dann kann ich leichter ein Kondomurinal anlegen. Schmerzt höllisch wenn ich ein Haar mit einzwicke. Der Kleber dran ist das schlimmste.

----------


## Hartmut S

michi, das ist doch auf deutsch gesagt sch....

Nun ja, dann halte durch . . . . 
Ich wünsche dir dennoch, dass du damit einigermaßen klar kommst.
Momentan haben wir ja sowieso noch keine Reisezeit.

Alles Gute für Dich und dein Frauchen, die damit ja auch klar kommen muss!

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Michi1

Reisen habe ich für dieses Jahr sowieso ausgeschlossen. Reisen mit Maske ist, macht keinen Spaß. Aber ich hab einen großen Garten und für meine Frau allein wird das zu viel. Werde auf meine Beete heuer nur noch Kartoffel anbauen. Dann hat man lange Ruhe.

----------

